# How big was your GSD at 10 weeks?



## Smitherman (Jan 6, 2013)

My GSD will be 11 weeks old this Friday coming. I weighed and measured her at 10 weeks and it was 16 pounds and from her back to the ground was 13 inches. Is she normal size?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i don't have my dog's height when he was 10 weeks old.
he weighed 17 lbs. if you bought from a reputable breeder
i don't think you have anything to worry about.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I know at 8 weeks he was 10 pounds...he would not have been too far from that at 10 weeks. Rusty was fine at that age...healthy. All dogs grow at different rates.


----------



## jmhoops (Jan 4, 2013)

My guy turned 10 weeks old yesterday and he weighs 22 lbs. and height (at withers) is around 16-17 inches (he was squirmy, so I could get it exactly).


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Lisl turned 10 weeks today. She is 18.8 pounds. Still haven't measured her at the shoulder yet.


----------



## Smitherman (Jan 6, 2013)

Im not worried at all, I was just curious is she was a runt or a big girl


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Berlin was about 18 pounds at 10 weeks


----------



## AngieW (Nov 13, 2012)

We got ours from the shelter at 10.5 weeks and she was 16 pounds then. The vet said the shelter's age estimate was definitely within 2 weeks and very likely within one week of her true age. Last week she was 6 months old and weighed 41 pounds. She looks completely GSD, but it's likely she has something else in there too since we got her at the shelter.


----------



## CurvyOne (Dec 21, 2012)

My pup just turned 9 weeks and he weighs 20lbs. By his growth rate so far he'll probably be around 22 at 10 weeks. 

Just like people, all GSDs grow at different rates and will end up different sizes. There is a range, and sounds like yours is still in the healthy range. (as long as ribs aren't protruding) 

I've seen a male 110lbs gsd who was obviously obese as he wasnt tall enough with big enough bone structure to handle that weight. But just two days ago I saw another 110lbs GSD who was just straight beefy. Muscular, tall and very healthy, just a tank.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

gsdlover91 said:


> Berlin was about 18 pounds at 10 weeks


My puppy's name is Berlin too!


----------

